# Cmh (es) merit lists delayed!



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

Professor of Cmh (M) said merit list are going to be late for more 3-4 days due to pmdc reason...it's just weird...
I think Simple is that we have to join some other way...


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

What PMDC issues now? I called CMH and the person in the admin office said SAT 2 is now allowed. Wth -.-


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Hussainraza1499 said:


> Professor of Cmh (M) said merit list are going to be late for more 3-4 days due to pmdc reason...it's just weird...
> I think Simple is that we have to join some other way...


I am gonna go there tomorrow most prolly, meet the brigadier guy and see what's up, and what's your source?


----------



## batman (Nov 29, 2016)

hey Guys. I'm waiting for CMH aswell. My friend who is a second year student there texted me today that the merit list will be up by tomorrow. I find it very hard to believe because CMH had been delaying it for so long. They are extremely rude and everytime I called they would either cancel the call or say Merit lists will be out in 2 days. So I have no hope It will be out be tomorrow. They've been saying 'tomorrow' for an entire month now.


----------



## batman (Nov 29, 2016)

By tomorrow I meant today the 30th of November.


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

Court made the judgement today but only verbally. Court will issue written judgement today and once it is in writing, the colleges will start proceeding. This is the reason for the delay if there is any.

Other possibility is that they will release the lists as soon as the written statement is passed, but that is entirely up to them so it could be anything.


----------



## batman (Nov 29, 2016)

Yeah So we can expect the merit list by Friday? or Monday possibly..


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

confusedsoul said:


> Court made the judgement today but only verbally. Court will issue written judgement today and once it is in writing, the colleges will start proceeding. This is the reason for the delay if there is any.
> 
> Other possibility is that they will release the lists as soon as the written statement is passed, but that is entirely up to them so it could be anything.


Actually I have been going over the news on internet all day and there's no mention about the lhc case. Can you tell me where did you get the information from?


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Actually I have been going over the news on internet all day and there's no mention about the lhc case. Can you tell me where did you get the information from?


My information is not from the news which is extremely unreliable. My information is directly from officials at these colleges. Very high level officials. Once a written ruling has been made, the news will report it as well.


----------



## batman (Nov 29, 2016)

Exactly. I've been searching google for this the entire day and there was literally nothingg about the hearing on 29th. However I am enrolled at another medical college so some of my batch mates were taken to the Lahore Court on College buses.


----------



## batman (Nov 29, 2016)

my friends who were there at the hearing said that the judge seemed to have an inclination towards supporting SAT 2 kids and Central induction seemed more likely for MCAT kids but there was no decison made so we can't really say anything.
Today's hearing will be very decisive. I hope the court does not delay it furthur. I can't wait anymore. :angry:


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

So I talked to the guy today 
He said that they will start calling people tomorrow for the interview and they will publish the merit list as soon as they get the court order which will be sometime tomorrow, the final list will be up in 6-7 days 
Merit for MBBS according to him will be around 88 and BDS will be around 84


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

I called the office today and some important Brigadier said that they'll post the merit list tomorrow or day after.


----------



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

Most of the students are saying that Cmh Multan merit closed at 87.6%. As they asked from their professor...
What you people say? Those applied!


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes its true cmh multan's merit closes at around 87.7


----------



## bookishdilemma (Nov 18, 2016)

The closing merit for cmh lahore (Only for the first list) will be around 88.7/88.8- Confrimed by Brigadier Waseem of CMH lahore 
The merit is subject to drop in the 2nd list


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

bookishdilemma said:


> The closing merit for cmh lahore (Only for the first list) will be around 88.7/88.8- Confrimed by Brigadier Waseem of CMH lahore
> The merit is subject to drop in the 2nd list


So SAT 2 is being accepted for all those who took kids in locally? Or like only for CMH? Did anyone clarify that?


----------



## fahadbinhamid (Oct 27, 2016)

Correct me if I am wrong. 88.6 par the Government institutes ka merit close hoowa. So even if it means that they applied alongside SAT-2 kids; do you think there would be above 50 kids with 88+ merit on SAT-2? There cannot be this many boss. And 88.7/88.8 roughly translates that all the MCAT students would be gone; accepting all the SAT-2 kids. How would they fill up a hundred odd seats with a small proportion. The merit has to be dropped down considerably. 88.7 genuinely seems shady.


----------



## bookishdilemma (Nov 18, 2016)

I know that CMH is definitely accepting SAT for local candidates 
Not sure about the rest


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

fahadbinhamid said:


> Correct me if I am wrong. 88.6 par the Government institutes ka merit close hoowa. So even if it means that they applied alongside SAT-2 kids; do you think there would be above 50 kids with 88+ merit on SAT-2? There cannot be this many boss. And 88.7/88.8 roughly translates that all the MCAT students would be gone; accepting all the SAT-2 kids. How would they fill up a hundred odd seats with a small proportion. The merit has to be dropped down considerably. 88.7 genuinely seems shady.


Yes you are correct and I can confirm that the brigadier told the same thing to me aswell, and you are right about most of the MCAT kids being gone. but it isn't shady the BDS merit will be around 84ish


----------



## bookishdilemma (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm not sure about that
All I know is that I have 88.2 and my number on the first SAT merit list is 165
and my friend who has 88.8 comes at number 88
This was confirmed by Brigadier Waseem today
I don't know how this correlates with the MCAT but this is all the information I know


----------



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

Is here anybody applied at Cmh Multan and confirmed the closing merit?


----------



## Ishaq.amir (Aug 29, 2016)

Hussainraza1499 said:


> Is here anybody applied at Cmh Multan and confirmed the closing merit?


I have applied for cmh multan on basis of SAT2 for oversea ! Oncei heard a staff saying its expected to close around 86 or 86.5% 
Btw do you have any update ?


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Guys any idea about when the merit list for cmh will be uploaded ?


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

There's a hearing going on right now, it'll decide the fate of SAT II merit lists

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Right now as in today ? 
I called the head of admissions yesterday and he told me that the case has been solved and the merit list will be uploaded before monday....


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Yea at the moment it's going on. Who exactly did you talk to?


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

He was a brigadier i think his name was Waseem idk 
But he did tell me my merit number and that i am on the list and he assured me that the merit list will be up soon


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

What's your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -

Yeah, I have Brig. Waseems personal contact# so I called him at 12 and he was like call back in a couple of hours i'm going to court for the CMH hearing rn.


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Mines 89.10
Oh please do inform if you find out anything


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

what was your merit position yoga?

- - - Updated - - -

did brigadier waseem told you that? if yes then please give his number to me because i also wana confirm :3


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Um, I can't really dislose his details like that. Just got off of the phone with the Brig, he's like the court isn't giving any clear decision and i'm consulting with my lawyers again what's the best course of action. But atm, there's another hearing on Monday.


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

Well, can you please ask him to confirm the closing merit for sat2? is it really 88.8?


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Yeah I called him. It's really 88.8 for MBBS local. But he's confident it'll drop to an 88 by the 2nd list.


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

bookishdilemma said:


> I'm not sure about that
> All I know is that I have 88.2 and my number on the first SAT merit list is 165
> and my friend who has 88.8 comes at number 88
> This was confirmed by Brigadier Waseem today
> I don't know how this correlates with the MCAT but this is all the information I know


Whats your friends exact aggregate?


----------



## ibi6069 (Dec 4, 2016)

This is getting really ****ty now, boring and rusty. I was really considering repeating a year, to get out of this misery even though I got in CMH with an aggregate of 92.8, but this has to end.....


----------



## MomenGill (Jul 18, 2016)

at this point , i just want this nonsense to be over ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ibi6069 (Dec 4, 2016)

Honestly, couldn't agree more...


----------



## Kainat18 (Sep 28, 2016)

Can you confrim the merit of bds :sob::sob:


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Guys, any one who has queries just ring up 36605551 and ask to be redirected to Brig. Waseem. He's a really nice dude who answers any questions if you ask nicely.

- - - Updated - - -

He'll even tell you your merit positions.


----------

